
The Enduring Legacy of the Pocahontas Myth - samclemens
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2017/03/the-enduring-legacy-of-the-pocahontas-myth/520260/?single_page=true
======
aminorex
Lots of claims to correct the historical record, notably lacking in evidence.

------
valuearb
Wow, what a terribly written article, felt like a freshman essay. Goes to
great lengths to tell us who Pocahontas wasn't, and cite her many appearances
in fictional media, but never tells us who Pocahontas was.

